
Google Play Music, Music Play Store and Music Manager Are Going Away - giancarlostoro
https://support.google.com/youtubemusic/thread/62843644
======
giancarlostoro
As someone who has been using Google Play Music All Access since day 1 this is
the most obnoxious thing Google's done to me (not that they're doing it only
to me, but that it has annoyed me the most), I definitely will be cancelling
my subscription if they force me into YouTube music. I'm not supporting a
company that breaks things that work just fine. I will not participate in your
forced migration into YouTube. It's only a matter of time before congress
swoops in and breaks YouTube out of Google at this rate.

I decided to post this after they've kept asking me to migrate to YouTube
Music every single time I log into Google Play Music All Access.

This just guarantees I buy an iPhone and go with Apple's streaming service and
avoid YouTube like the plague. I watch a number of gun related channels that
get attacked by YouTube's policies, so I will have to just visit them in
alternative sites they upload to.

~~~
prostoalex
I am staying in due to grandfathered YouTube Premium access, which we use on
road trips with kids, but the YT Music app definitely takes a while to get
used to, and seems to be missing some of the content previously available on
GP Music.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I lost this one when my card got cancelled and they didn't reinstate it after
I added my card back, so I have no such incentives unfortunately for them, but
I agree having YouTube Premium definitely was kind of worthwhile, but I don't
want to feed into Google anymore after what was a perfectly functioning
service is now gone. I can only assume it's some licensing related shift so
they can focus these efforts on YouTube instead.

------
mdorazio
And the graveyard grows. Found this nice log of products killed by Google:
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)

From a business perspective, Google seems to treat products almost like VCs
treat startups - shotgun them out the door and see what sticks. I can't think
of too many other companies (maybe Ballmer-era Microsoft?) in the software
space that have taken a similar approach.

~~~
kvn_95
This is such a recurring issue that I just stop using new-ish Google products
for fear of the rug getting pulled under me.

I used to use Google Home, now renamed Nest Home, and now I just stop using
them altogether since I don't know how long it will survive.

Pretty much the only thing from Google I use today are Gmail and Google Docs.

This thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24165445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24165445)
describes what's going on internally at Google that led to that graveyard.
Namely, how the promotion system encourages the creation of a new thing, and
inadvertently de-emphasizes maintenance.

